# Tips for Preventing Cutworms



## D._Perkins (May 2, 2012)

Have you ever heard of pushing a 16 penny nail along the stem of the
plant that will prevent a cut worm cutting the plant ?


----------



## Susanne1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ive had success wrapping a little tinfoil around the stem, and tucking into the dirt a bit.


----------

